# Jonathan_King - Moderator, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to *Jonathan_King* - promoted to Moderator, Microsoft Support.

Nice work, Jonathan!

John


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations John_King for your Promotion


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion Jonathan - well deserved!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*congrats!*


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations  *Jonathan_King*
Keep up the good work!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Johnathan Well deserved


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Jonathan.......welcome to the Red coats!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations Jonathan!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Jonathan well deserved:wave:


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you. I am proud to be a moderator here!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations.



Jonathan_King said:


> Thank you. I am proud to be a moderator here!


You deserve it too!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks dai and Alex.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks John.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats John!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks NB!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

A well deserved promotion. Sorry if I'm late, I was gone. :smile:

Congratulations!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Rayda, and welcome back!


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

congratulation JK ray:


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You look familiar...hey there!

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> You look familiar...hey there!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats.


It's a small world :wink:


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Really well deserved!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Richard!


----------

